# Watch "Riding Montalbano, Tuscany" on YouTube



## florencebiketours (Sep 16, 2014)

Riding Montalbano trails with friends.

Prato country, Tuscany, Italy:  [MEDIA=youtube]FChohyREw6w[/MEDIA] 

Have a nice ride...

 www.florencebiketours.it


----------

